# Non Widescreen LCD



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Any recommendations on a 4:3 LCD monitor?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a bunch of the Hanns-G monitors, they've worked very good for me. There was a really good rebate deal going on the 19" over a year ago and I was getting them for around $129 after a rebate.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool, pretty good price! I was rather vague in my description, but I would like no less than a 19". I suppose I could live with a 17, but that would be an inch smaller than my current Gateway VX900 18" viewable CRT.

I'm looking into buying an LCD in the near future because this CRT is pushing 10 years and will eventually die. Not only that, but it's 60+ pounds and takes up an 18 inch LWD cube on the desk.

I'll check out Hanns-G monitors now. I was kind of avoiding them having never heard of the brand before. Since you've had good luck with yours, I'll check them out. Thanks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I bought a 19" lcd at a Staples store in California this past Feb. when our old CRT died. Got an Acer for $129.00. In strore special.
vicks


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I can confirm the HANNS.G are great monitors have had a 19inch widescreen (HW 191D) for almost a year and its performed superbly very good quality and design ....you won't regret it if you go for one of the Hanns range ....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So far, all of mine are still working fine.


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am thinking of making the switch from CRT to LCD. Anyway I have a question, so I know LCDs can display good mainly in their native resolution.

Anyway so if I wanted a 4:3(non widescreen) LCD monitor, that is "recommended" resolution is "1280 x 1024" can it also display 800x600 with good picture? I still use 800x600 still and I am just wondering.

Are most LCDs todays good for gaming also? I know LCDs have high input delay but nowadays, do I really have to look for a particular LCD or are most LCDs fast enough for general gaming?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

It can be used at 800X600, but the picture will look similar to a somewhat reduced JPG graphic. The monitor has to use several pixels to display just one, so you get a somewhat "blocky" image. In short, it will be noticeably worse than at the native resolution.

LCDs are fine for gaming so long as they have a good response time. 8 ms or lower should be fine. The lower, the better of course. If you get a 16 ms or worse monitor, you'll most definitely see ghosting as movement goes across the screen due to the slow response time.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Newuser12345215 said:


> Anyway so if I wanted a 4:3(non widescreen) LCD monitor, that is "recommended" resolution is "1280 x 1024" can it also display 800x600 with good picture? I still use 800x600 still and I am just wondering.


1280 x 1024 is a 5:4 monitor. If you try it with 800 x 600, the picture will be stretched and text will look like crap.

I have a Samsung 204B which is a 1600 x 1200 monitor. I use it at 1280 x 960 (same aspect ratio is important). Text and picture quality are good.


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> 1280 x 1024 is a 5:4 monitor. If you try it with 800 x 600, the picture will be stretched and text will look like crap.
> 
> I have a Samsung 204B which is a 1600 x 1200 monitor. I use it at 1280 x 960 (same aspect ratio is important). Text and picture quality are good.


So a 4:3 monitor should be able to display 800x600 good, even though it has a higher "recommended" resolution as long as it's recommended resolution is also multiples of 4:3, like 800x600?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Most will use a lower resolution than the one recommended, so long as the width to height ratio (e.g: 4:3) is the same as the one recommended. It is best to check it out on a monitor at a store though before buying a particular one.


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for help everyone.



> 1280 x 1024 is a 5:4 monitor. If you try it with 800 x 600, the picture will be stretched and text will look like crap.


Is there a resolution that is "close" to 800x600 that can I use with a 1280x1024 monitor that looks really good?

A friend said he has a 2-3 year old LCD_(that's wasn't too used too much)_ that he'll sell for a fraction of what the selling price of that same monitor is selling for now. 
He forgot what recommended resolution it was and hasn't been able to check it yet, he said maybe 1280x1024, so I was wondering if there is some lower resolution for a 5:4 monitor that is close to 800x600?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My graphics card supports 720 x 576. That is a 5:4 ratio but as for whether it looks good, I would head over to a store and check it out before buying a monitor.


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

Does a male 14 pin VGA cable work on stuff that is 15 female slots?

I bought a VGA cable and noticed it has 14 pin instead of 15.

Edit: Nvm, I looked it up, not all the pins are actually used right?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have a look here http://www.astahost.com/info.php/vga-monitor-cable-problems_t11555.html somone else has the same problem ....


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

I actually have an semi unrelated question.

I tried playing a game(which takes full screen) right, anyway if I adjust the screen position(using the monitor settings) it only adjusts for that game right?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Changing settings on the monitor itself would affect everything it displays. Your graphics card drivers may include a utility that lets you store profiles for different viewing needs.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I was given an HP L1706 monitor as a gift. I like it overall. I've put 26 backlight hours on it in a few days. I've watched some DVDs and see no ghosting or motion blurs, all text is sharp, and graphics have accurate color. I'm happy. Sometime I might still go buy a bigger one and put this at my "PC Work-on area", but for now, this is very nice.


----------

